# strange noise =(



## tehkayla (May 7, 2007)

my rat lucy is making strange noises. I'm not really sure how to describe it.... its like... a guinea pig noise...chirping...kinda thing. she first started doing it a couple days ago when i tickled her and now she makes it randomly wherever she is. could it be a resperatory problem? I tried to get audio of her but i don't know how much it'll help becuase you can barley hear her. but here it is (its only at the beging of the audio file but its very quite) : http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/5/7/1057175/lucysnoise.mp3


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

That little noise right at the beginning... definitely a respiratory infection. Time to go to the vet & get some antibiotics.

You could also start her on echinacea supplements, since that will boost her immune system and won't interfere with medication.


----------



## tehkayla (May 7, 2007)

oh ok 
thank you 
i'll try to get her to a vet then


----------



## tehkayla (May 7, 2007)

now the noises have turned into deep breathing and kinda crackling noises.
I really need to get her to the vet but my parents are stupid and don't want to "spend that much money on a rat" how much does it cost to take them to the vet usually? it can't cost THAT much can it? maybe I could pay for it myself (if they allow people under 18 to take animals to the vet that is )


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

yes ithink you could take her, sounds like it is getting crittical, the crackling is a sight she is haveing significant respiratory distress.
I would go to the vet, explain the situation, offer the money you have and try to work out a payment program for the rest. im just going to have a looka t vet prices for you brb


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Member: squeaky
Area: Falkirk, central Scotland
Example Prices: Initial consultation plus meds eg.Baytril Â£8.22
Nebulisation Â£5 each time, Hospitilisation Â£1.36 per day,

Member: Satana
Area: Doncaster, W. Yorks
Example prices: These are all average prices from a list covering a few years and different treatments from the same vet practice) Consult Â£8.44 per visit Baytril 78p per ml Rimadyl inj. Â£1.39 Dexafort 3mg/ml Â£1.35 Dexadreson Â£2.00 Teeth clip Â£3.13 Euthanasia Â£5.96 Ivomec inj Â£1.62 Lab (in house microscopy) Â£4.20 Metacam inj. Â£2.33 Metacam 1ml Â£1.95 Panomec inj (for mites) Â£2.02 Minor surgery Â£10.00 Anaesthetic Â£10.00 Neuter Â£19.50 Lumpectomy Â£23.72 Abcess flush Â£12.70 Synolux Â£2.00 Synolux Pal 15ml Â£16.35

I think you wil be paying for a consultation, antibiotics and possibly a follow up

Do a google search for rat freindly/small animal/exotic vets and contact them first before you go
If yo get a vet who loves rats your onto a winner


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

The next option if you cant get she a vet is take her to your local shelter and as for help asap
Good luck


----------



## tehkayla (May 7, 2007)

yea.. last time I tried to take my other rat to the vet, I was looking for vets in my area that would treat rats and it was kinda hard  I called vet after vet trying to find out if they treated rats, all of them saying "no". Right now im looking through the phone book for a rodent vet, And the closest places near me that will take rodents are like emergency vet clinics. then theres a few rodent clinics in phoenix (I live in arizona) but thats kinda far away, but I'm going to try and look it up on the internet to see how much they'd charge


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

http://dmoz.org/Health/Animal/Veterinary_Medicine/Veterinarians/United_States/Arizona/

try that


----------



## tehkayla (May 7, 2007)

thank you that website should help


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

any update?


----------



## tehkayla (May 7, 2007)

well I think my determination got to my mom becuase she said we could set up an appoitment for lucy. I think I found a place nearby that treats rats and its not all the way in phoenix so thats good. Now I just have to wait for my mom to get home =)


----------



## tehkayla (May 7, 2007)

Ok my mom told me we have to find a place near us, and the one i thought that would take rats didn't, and the secretary told me the only one she knew that took rats was this place called alta mesa hospital so i called them and she said they do take rats but they're considered an exotic animal so it'll cost $58 for them to look at her. I deffinatly don't have that kind of money but I can try to get my mom to chip in so hopefully we can get her there ><


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Aww thats nice your mum noticed your being responsible, nice when they're nice lol.
Do you have a small animal club/rat club or something in your area they might be able to support you. Maybe you'll need to fork out for that consultation this time but they can tell you were theres a rat friendly vet for the future.


----------



## tehkayla (May 7, 2007)

im not sure if theres any clubs near me but I could check. When I told my mom the price she said she couldn't afford it because of all the bills she had to pay and stuff but she told me that if i could convince my dad to use his credit card we could still take her. After lucy started getting the crackling noises she started lying around more (and I don't blame her i wouldn't want to move around if I was sick) but this morning she stoped the crackling noises and makes them once and awhile now but very lightly and shes going back to her lively hyper self. But I'm still going to ask my dad to use his credit card to take her. Better safe then sorry I suppose.
(plus I just can't see a respritory problem going away all of the sudden)

I'm also not really sure what causes respritory problems but would the fact that she lived in a tank rather than a wire cage maybe have agrivated the problem? I've had a wire cage for a while but she was way to small and could fit through the bars. Yesterday I tested it out and she was big enough to fit into the wire cage, so I cleaned it out and put bedding in it and she seems to enjoy it. Maybe thats why shes so cheery this morning XD


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

secretions could be an allergy reaction or an infection. If she was lethargic at the same time sounds like a chest infection. She may have got away with it this time but the bugs may still be lurking ready to come back if her immune system changes again. I dont know what eveyone else thinks but if she seems brighter you may have enoughtime to find a propper rat vet who you can introduce her to, have an allover check up and prescribe meds if they feel there is anunderlying infection, hopefully for no more than $20. Maybe a bit of a long trip but I think, and others may agree, worth it to get a propper consultaion from a good small animal vet. Her environment may affect her health, I think good hygine but no harsh, smelly products, no wood bedding or dusty litter products and ventilation would be great.
Trying to support her immune system with a healthy vairied diet and maybe some herbal medicine ?echinatia? might help and lots of fluids to clear the secretions. some people say a 20 min stay in a steamy bathroom can work like a nebuliser to loosen the chest as well


----------

